# Rat Carriers?



## wrendolin (May 22, 2014)

Hi! Im looking to get a carrier for my rats. I was thinking it would be nice to have something that I can easily carry them in like an over the shoulder bag, because I will be hopefully teaching a pet care class for kids and would like to bring them in. Would a dog/cat carrier like a purse work? I found a few on amazon that looked good, but are they safe? And how long would I be able to keep them in there?

Heres an example of something I was looking for: 

http://www.amazon.com/Justin-Accessories-Time-Out-Carrier/dp/B00AKLKW1G/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Dog/cat carriers are fine, I would just watch out with these cloth ones that the rats don't try to chew through the mesh 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't go with the cloth ones with mesh like you are thinking I bought three before I gave up on them they kept chewing threw them. I would go with a plastic dog or cat carrier.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Plastic cat/small dog carriers are amazing. They work well for trips like going to the vet and even a safe place for cage cleaning. There are small ones at Walmart and other retailers for around $15.


----------



## wrendolin (May 22, 2014)

Would this one be big enough for 2 rats?
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Living-...upplies_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=06XCBC2A6TEA0982KPZ7


----------



## wrendolin (May 22, 2014)

Actually I found these ones that are bigger
http://www.amazon.com/Boredom-Break...upplies_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1M974QR1C36CAPW9XG08


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cat carriers are cheaper than that, larger, and better constructed.


----------



## Wendydp (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the Living World carrier. Fits two boys, but I would not suggest using it for long trips. I bought it for about $12 at Pet Club.I think they're only located in Northern California though.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I second using hard plastic over mesh and soft material. I have a soft pet carrier and my three girls managed to chew right through it during a 15 minute car ride to the vet's office -_- now I'm out $20 and have to buy a new hard plastic one. But yeah they are really useful to have on hand! Definitely look for the small ones for dogs and cats as they are made very well and cheaper than the special "small animal" ones.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Look around at yard sales too, people sell plastic cat carriers all the time for really cheap. Since they're meant to hold a much larger animal they're nice and secure for rats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darian (Mar 24, 2014)

Love this thread! My girls chewed through 2 of the mesh ones and now they are just other hideaways for them in my room lol


----------



## wrendolin (May 22, 2014)

My rats are still pretty young and I am worried that they will be able to fit through the bars on a cat carrier?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

You can add a piece of mesh to the front of the cat carrier. Cat carriers are great, you can put a water bottle on the front with zip ties.


----------

